# lemon juice WITH potassium metabisulfite?



## Mdrew (Jun 28, 2018)

Is this okay juice to use? The ingredient list says "lemon juice from concentrate, potassium metabisulfite"
The brand is "Zesty LEMON! 100% lemon juice for a zesty flavor." From Costco.

The "Kmeta, potassium metabisulfite" is in the ingredient list, but not until the end. I fear I may have bought the wrong stuff!

Ah, I want to make sure there's no potassium sorbate. (start at 40 seconds for the info)


Got it! I'm going for it. Skeeter peeeeeeeee


----------



## dralarms (Jun 28, 2018)

Kmeta won’t keep it from fermenting. Just mix wel and stir the crap out of it before pitching yeast.


----------

